# Which android gpu is the best?



## yagnesh97 (Apr 13, 2013)

* 
1. Adreno*

Adreno series ATI which is made​​, or used to be called ATI imageon series, circa 2002-2004 is at the beginning of the release of this GPU series. In 2008, AMD imageon sold to one of the leading manufacturers of processors, namely Quallcom. And now ATI / AMD only supportsthe architecture and development only. Now Adreno series is inherited from all the SOC (System On Chip) made Quallcom.


*2. PowerVR*

PowerVR Series is the first artificial logic video also enliven the VGA market, but as the dominance of NVIDIA and ATI video logic now only play in the world of mobile gadgets GPU. PowerVR itself is not in production in finished form by power logic, but they are only a draft architecture, which sold thelicense to many of the leading processor manufacturers such asNEC, Intel, Freescale, Texas Instruments and others.
PowerVR Series now in its sixth series, the second ever used in its game console in the 1900s, the Dream cast, and Sega Saturn. PowerVR SGX Series 5 is the series most often found on smartphones, SGX GPU 5 is an elite in the world of smartphones, the world might belike BMW cars.


*3. Mali*

Mali series, this GPU is made ​​in the ARM architecture, though still rarely heard his name, but its power can not be underestimated. Mali GPU series outstanding from HDTVs, gamingconsoles (PS3), up to a smartphone. Especially for smartphone, the series used is 400MP4 Mali (MP is the core indicators used). GPU is part of the SOC A9 1.2GHz Exynos dual-core CPU Samsung's Galaxy SII. Reportedly 400MP4 Mali is ableto render almost equivalent to the PS3 and Xbox 360.


*4. GeForce ULP*

Series GeForce ULP (Ultra Low Power) are concentrated in that part of the GPU Tegra 2 SOC manufactured by NVIDIA. GeforceULP uses quadcore 4 pixel shaders + 4 vertex shaders up to a total of 8 cores that are in it.
If for determining the performance of course can not be separated from what SOC is used, it is very difficult to determine the point which is used for comparison because each GPU is highly dependent on the performance and support of its SOC. For instance, SOC OMAP 4 series with SGX540 GPU vs quadcore Tegra 2 ULP GeForce GPU with 8core, hello who wouldwin? When to see the number of cores, by naked eyes 8core candidate who will be on the GeForce ULP but when calculating SOC capabilities then look OMAP 4 was able to bulldozeTegra 2, not only from the benchmark results, framerate, javascript rendering, but also within a matter of efficiency in the use battere .
This is not surprising because the OMAP 4 has a few secret weapons like supports dual channel DDR2 memory up to 1GB LP, where the new Tegra 2 is capable of using a single channel.Back again SOC capabilities greatly determine the outcome, as well as Snapdragon with its core scorpion, would be defeated perform with Tegra 2? Not really, mainly for multimedia results which force snapdragon and Adreno indeed in optimizingon this side.


----------



## yovieitem87 (Apr 13, 2013)

i think andreno still the best one


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 13, 2013)

andreno or mali :fingers-crossed:


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 13, 2013)

guys I would like to go with Mali


----------



## ChronoReverse (Apr 16, 2013)

If we're going to talk about actual numbers for actual GPUs that you can buy then this is what's available:

Adreno 320 (Snapdragon 600), Geforce ULP (Tegra3), PowerVR SGX 544MP3 (Exynos 5 quad), Mali T604 (Exynos 5 dual).

So far from what we know of 3DMark, GLBenchmark and some other tests, the approximate order of performance from best to worse is:

PowerVR, Adreno, Mali, Geforce.



This WILL change because of newer versions coming out (Tegra4 for example).  For now though, I'd consider Adreno and PowerVR to be ahead, PowerVR for sheer performance and Adreno for a good balance between power, performance and die size.


----------



## cradlewence (Nov 23, 2013)

ill go for mali


----------

